# hey there



## erikwithak (Mar 22, 2008)

hey guys...im erik...im 21, from CT

ive been a sound guy of all sorts for about 9 years now...between middle and high school theatre, to community semi-professional theatre, to concerts, to a little studio work...ive been browsing around here for a few days and figured i would say hi


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Eric! Welcome to controlbooth. Remember that the search function is your friend and its fun because its a FUNction (lame pun).


----------



## avkid (Mar 23, 2008)

PadawanGeek said:


> Hey Eric! Welcome to controlbooth. Remember that the search function is your friend and its fun because its a FUNction (lame pun).


Welcome Erik.
-
Pete, you're in trouble now.
I just spent ten minutes watching your YouTube videos.
-
Seek professional help.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE4k8cCuL7U


----------



## erikwithak (Mar 23, 2008)

haha...you know what i find funny?

how my screen name is erikwithak

yet you both spell my name eric

haha

thanks for the welcome either way


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

erikwithak said:


> hey guys...im erik...im 21, from CT
> ive been a sound guy of all sorts for about 9 years now...between middle and high school theatre, to community semi-professional theatre, to concerts, to a little studio work...ive been browsing around here for a few days and figured i would say hi



Welcome on board, Erik. Hope that you find the board enlightening. Don't be afraid to jump in and just start typing. Everyone here is a little crazy, but there is such a wealth of knowledge and info available that this site has become a great resource. No one here bites, but they'll give you the gumming of your life!

(the other) Charlie


----------



## avkid (Mar 23, 2008)

erikwithak said:


> haha...you know what i find funny?
> how my screen name is erikwithak
> yet you both spell my name eric


It's not my fault, he provoked me!


----------



## erikwithak (Mar 23, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Welcome on board, Erik. Hope that you find the board enlightening. Don't be afraid to jump in and just start typing. Everyone here is a little crazy, but there is such a wealth of knowledge and info available that this site has become a great resource. No one here bites, but they'll give you the gumming of your life!
> (the other) Charlie


im never afraid to just jump into something

and no one bites? im dissapointed

avkid said:


> It's not my fault, he provoked me!


now now...i never expected a techie to give in to peer pressure


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

erikwithak said:


> im never afraid to just jump into something
> and no one bites? im dissapointed



Oh dear, the mind boggles at the comebacks for that...ginger soy sauce, anyone?

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 23, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Oh dear, the mind boggles at the comebacks for that...ginger soy sauce, anyone?
> 
> Charlie



i had a similar thought

and i think he has just opened up a melting pot


take from that what you will


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Eric! I bite... but as has been discussed in the past I prefer small cute furry animals... preferably marinated, grilled and served with a sweet fruity glaze. Although as Charlie pointed out... I'm a big fan of fingers with a ginger soy marinade.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 23, 2008)

what about ginger soy wombat?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> what about ginger soy wombat?



Have never tried wombat, but when we were Down Under, we had some fabulous sweet and sour crocodile and some not-so-great kangaroo jerky (a little too earthy for my tastes). Still anything is better than sea urchin - not even ginger soy sauce with red pepper flakes could help that!

So, Erik with a K - what's your next show? 

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> when we were Down Under,



Australia is a cool place, what part did you visit

and can you please tell these Americans that it's not all bush down here.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Why, your home city, of course, and the 'other place' (Sydney). Also spent a lot of time in Tasmania - now that's a beautiful country. I'd live there in a heart beat. 

No, it's not all bush - especially after all those fires. That's okay, folks still think we have tumbleweeds drifting down our street and the Indians (excuse me, Native Americans) ride down the streets and threaten our women folk. people are funny!

Charlie


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Everyone here is a little crazy,



And the Understatement of the Year award goes to...

But in all seriousness, welcome to the board, we have alot of fun, hijack a lot of threads, and spew a ton of info in the process.


----------



## erikwithak (Mar 26, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> So, Erik with a K - what's your next show?
> Charlie


unfortunately i am out of techie work right now...but im looking into a job i found through a site that was listed on here, so hopefully ill be getting that

gafftapegreenia said:


> But in all seriousness, welcome to the board, we have alot of fun, hijack a lot of threads, and spew a ton of info in the process.


sounds like my kinda place


----------



## porkchop (Mar 26, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Why, your home city, of course, and the 'other place' (Sydney). Also spent a lot of time in Tasmania - now that's a beautiful country. I'd live there in a heart beat.
> No, it's not all bush - especially after all those fires. That's okay, folks still think we have tumbleweeds drifting down our street and the Indians (excuse me, Native Americans) ride down the streets and threaten our women folk. people are funny!
> Charlie



That makes me laugh. I've had similar happen, gotten in a bar fight cause my friend wore a cowboy hat and didn't ride bulls, been asked more times than I can count if I rode a horse to school (yes I CAN count higher than ten, even with my shoes on), and best of all been told that my home state was a government conspiracy because of it's large size (number 9 largest I believe) and low population (~600k people).


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2008)

porkchop said:


> ...and best of all been told that my home state was a government conspiracy because of it's large size (number 9 largest I believe) and low population (~600k people).



You mean you don't believe that? But I read all about it in the Weekly World News. It was just below the article about how Hitler, JFK, and Elvis are alive and hiding in a private Argentine resort run by aliens. They had some Sweet pictures!


----------

